# Nvidia GTX 1070 - die Grafikkarten-Oberklasse in der Testanalyse



## AntonioFunes (4. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nvidia GTX 1070 - die Grafikkarten-Oberklasse in der Testanalyse* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nvidia GTX 1070 - die Grafikkarten-Oberklasse in der Testanalyse


----------



## kidou1304 (4. Juni 2016)

hm....dann muss ich vlt noch n monat länger warten auf meine GTX1070 

vor allem erstmal sehen was die Customs kosten werden


----------



## johnny81 (4. Juni 2016)

Geht mir ähnlich. Ich warte erstmal auf Asus Gigabyte MSI und lese mir die Tests durch bevor ich kaufe. Ich habe es ja nicht eilig mich von meiner 970 zu trennen.


----------



## Emke (4. Juni 2016)

Diesmal hat NVidia richtige Monster auf die Welt los gelassen. Ist zwar teuer, aber die Leistung ist diesmal immens.

Ich warte aber trotzdem auf die 1080 Ti, die wird dann vllt meine GTX780 ersetzen


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2016)

Das alles liest sich ja ganz toll.
Aber bringt das dem Normalgamer mit "nur" FullHD wirklich was?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das alles liest sich ja ganz toll.
> Aber bringt das dem Normalgamer mit "nur" FullHD wirklich was?


Mir persönlich ja. Die 1070 klingt verdammt interessant und die 970 schafft The Witcher 3 nur selten in 60fps.

Da ich aber gern gute Performance und gute Optik gleichermaßen habe, bietet sich die 1070 durchaus an.


----------



## battschack (5. Juni 2016)

Keine Benchmarks mit spiele?


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ja. Die 1070 klingt verdammt interessant und die 970 schafft The Witcher 3 nur selten in 60fps.
> 
> Da ich aber gern gute Performance und gute Optik gleichermaßen habe, bietet sich die 1070 durchaus an.



Außerdem muß man ja weiter sehen als bis heute. Die Hardwareanforderungen steigen ja auch in Zukunft wieder. Und die Karte will man schon länger als nur 6 Monate nutzen.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Außerdem muß man ja weiter sehen als bis heute. Die Hardwareanforderungen steigen ja auch in Zukunft wieder. Und die Karte will man schon länger als nur 6 Monate nutzen.



Das sicher.
Aber eben:
Wie sieht es JETZT mit der Spieleperformance aus.
Mit Chipfläche, ca Transistoren und Boosttakt kann ich mir persönlich halt nix vorstellen.

Und sind wir ehrlich.
Manchmal kann man einige Detail in einem Spiel runtersetzten und man sieht keinen, bzw nur einen sehr geringen Unterschied beim spielen.
Aber man hat ein angenehm geschmeidiges Spielgefühl.
Klar, dass man bei Screenshots schon einiges sieht. Aber wenn man selber spielt...


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Das ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn ich bereits beim Neukauf einer Grafikkarte die Details runterschrauben muß weiß ich daß die Karte von der Leistung her keine 2-3 Jahre mitmacht. Das meinte ich. Auch wenn die Leistung aktuell üppig ist: In 12 oder 24 Monaten kann diese gerade noch ausreichend sein.

Ich kann mir unter dem Boost-Takt auch nichts wirklich konkretes vorstellen. Außer je höher desto besser. Obwohl da sicher auch irgendwann einmal eine Grenze erreicht wird. Ich vergleiche nur die Daten (nicht nur Boost) meiner aktuellen Karte mit der potentiellen neuen. Liegt die neue deutlich drüber und ist in meinem Budget wird diese gekauft, wenn auch die Benchmarks und Tests/Einordnungen entsprechend ausfallen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> die 970 schafft The Witcher 3 nur selten in 60fps.



Auf den bestmöglichen Einstellungen oder wie? Meine R9 290, die ja leistungstechnisch etwa gleichwertig ist, schafft auf 1080p, "Hoch" bis überwiegend "Ultra" und natürlich ohne den Nvidia-Kram bis zu 75 FPS, im Schnitt 60-65. Erst wenn ich Schatten auf Ultra stelle und HBAO+ aktiviere, bricht's verständlicherweise ein.


----------



## HanFred (5. Juni 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Auf den bestmöglichen Einstellungen oder wie? Meine R9 290, die ja leistungstechnisch etwa gleichwertig ist, schafft auf 1080p, "Hoch" bis überwiegend "Ultra" und natürlich ohne den Nvidia-Kram bis zu 75 FPS, im Schnitt 60-65. Erst wenn ich Schatten auf Ultra stelle und HBAO+ aktiviere, bricht's verständlicherweise ein.


Das ist halt eine Frage der Prioritäten bzw. Präferenzen. Die einen spielen am liebsten nichts unter 60FPS, andere drehen lieber alles voll auf, solange sie mindestens 30 heraus kriegen. Da Witcher kein Shooter ist, muss ich auch nicht zwingend 60 FPS haben, auch wenn 60 FPS selbstverständlich angenehmer wären.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juni 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Auf den bestmöglichen Einstellungen oder wie? Meine R9 290, die ja leistungstechnisch etwa gleichwertig ist, schafft auf 1080p, "Hoch" bis überwiegend "Ultra" und natürlich ohne den Nvidia-Kram bis zu 75 FPS, im Schnitt 60-65. Erst wenn ich Schatten auf Ultra stelle und HBAO+ aktiviere, bricht's verständlicherweise ein.


Wenn ich Schatten, Objektsichtweite und Geländedetails auf Hoch stelle, dann sind 60fps auch mit 1080p inkl HBAO+ drin. 60fps sind auch auf max. Details drin, wenn ich nicht gerade in ner Stadt oder in nem Wald rum spaziere. 
In Blood and Wine muss ich die Schatten sogar auf Mittel stellen, um 60fps in letzteren Gebieten zu packen. Und da wird der optische Unterschied schon recht deutlich.

Anmerkung: Ich spiele mit Framelock (60fps). Vermutlich sind ohne VSync und Framelock dann auch noch mehr drin. 


Allerdings spiele ich möglichst gern mit besserer Optik inkl. 1440p, weswegen ich die Framerate anfänglich sogar auf 30fps gelocked habe. Ging auch ziemlich gut zu spielen. 
Ich hab lieber eine niedrige, dafür aber stabile Framerate und gute Optik, als gute Optik und schwankende Framerates. 

Nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich schon gern 60fps + 1440p + max. Details. Und die dürften mit einer 1070 locker drin sein.


----------



## Perfectday (5. Juni 2016)

hallo pcgames, könnt ihr auch PCI 2.0  & pci 3.0 testen 

habe selber PCI 2.0 und eigentlich keine lust ein neues system zu kaufen bzw. zusammenstellen, da ich keine vorteile sehe zu einen 6700k, da ich selber einen 4790k 4,5 ghz betreibe und eine GTX 980MSI


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt das ist der aktuelle Stand. Aber was ist z.B. in 1-2 Jahren ? Da kann der nächste Grafikkracher da sein wo die aktuelle Karte zu schwach ist oder man mit zu starken Kompromissen leben muß, wenn man ruckelarmen Spielspaß haben will. Z.B. wird (sobald releast) SC ein großer Hardwarefresser werden (ist es ja jetzt schon). Oder auch ein kommendes Mass Effect könnte von einer ordentlichen Grafikkarte profitieren. Das gleiche gilt für nahezu jeden großen AAA-Shooter. Wenn z.B. ein Crysis-Nachfolger kommt wird der sicher wieder was die Hardwarefresserei betrifft zur neuen Referenz werden. D.h. falls Crytek von seinem F2P-Wahn herunterkommen sollte und sich wieder am normalen Retailmarkt orientiert.

Ich will zumindestens 1080p mit akzeptablen FPS (mindestens 30 FPS, bei Shootern eher das doppelte) und mindestens mittleren Detaillevel spielen können. Je mehr diese Bedingungen direkt nach dem Kauf übererfüllt werden desto besser. Muß ich hiervon zu starke Kompromisse nach unten hin eingehen ist die Grafikkarte in meinen Augen wieder austauschwürdig.

Wenn ich aber schon nach dem Neukauf einer Karte hiervon schon Kompromisse machen muß, wäre eine solche Karte in meinen Augen von vorn herein ein Fehlkauf. Dafür bin ich aber auch bereit, entsprechendes Geld auf den Tisch zu legen. Eine Titan X für über 1000 EUR muß es definitiv nicht sein, aber so um die 350-600 EUR sind schon im Budget drin. Eventuell würde ich mich für eine gute Karte auch breitschlagen lassen und auch 700 EUR bezahlen, wenn diese z.B. eine sehr gute Performance und eine effiziente, leise Kühlung hat. Das ist dann aber das absolute Ende meiner Kompromißbereitschaft was die Preislage betrifft. Darüber hinausschießen würde ich nur sehr sehr ungern. Dafür müßten schon extrem gute Gründe vorliegen.

Somit läge die GTX 1070 (je nach Version mit/ohne OC) im mittleren bis oberen Bereich meines Preisschemas. Die 1080er wäre als Markenware nur als Non-OC gerade noch so im Limit (die Asus Strixx GTX 1080 würde die Grenze um rund 100 EUR überbieten. Die Founders-Edition hole ich mir sicher nicht.


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2016)

Ja, aber hast du denn nicht mittlerweile eine 390? Mein Gedächtnis lässt mich da im Stich.
FullHD auf Mittel mit akzeptablen Bildwiederholraten? Im Prinzip, reicht dafür eine GTX970 noch eine gute Weile aus. Auch die R9-290 und deren Abkömmlinge
kriegen das, sogar bei Crysis-3 und den Metros, hin.

Die GTX1070 macht das gleiche wohl auf 2560x1440. 

Die 1070 klingt wirklich verlockend. Aber wer sowieso schon eine gewisse Leistungsklasse (eben GTX970/R9-290 aufwärts) besitzt, nur auf FullHD (evtl. sogar TV-Gerät) 
spielt, könnte sich mit 500€ auch erst mal ein besseres Display gönnen und später schauen, wie sich die 1070-Preise entwickeln.

Gebrauchte 980Ti-Karten liegen schon unter 450€. Effizienz hin oder her, auch die 780Ti war noch lange so gut wie die 970 gewesen. Da darf Nvidia evtl. noch erst
ein schönes Spiel dazupacken, damit das PLV passt.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Ich hab eine R 9 290. Ich denke aber, daß mittelfristig die 4 GB GRAM limitieren. Vielleicht weniger das Tempo. Und ich muß schon in einigen Games stellenweise runtergehen (vielleicht auch der CPU geschuldet die gleich mit rausfliegt). Die 970er war doch die mit den kastrierten letzten GB ?? Die würde ich mir nicht mehr holen.

Eigentlich spekuliere ich ja darauf, daß ich meine R9 290 noch verkauft bekomme um damit den Preisrahmen für den Kauf der 1070er zu reduzieren. Wenn ich jetzt noch viel länger warte bekomme ich für die 290er gar nichts mehr. So vielleicht noch einen 100er oder so.

Ein neuer Monitor ist natürlich auch im Gedankenspiel. Hab mir da aber noch keine detaillierteren Gedanken darum gemacht. Wollte wenn dann was "vernünftiges" im Bereich von 24"-27". Allerdings a) von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung und b) wollte ich dafür auch nicht unbedingt 1000 EUR auf den Tisch legen. Hätte beim Monitor so an einen Preisrahmen von 400-500 EUR gedacht.

Aktuell habe ich einen LG Flatron W2243T. Der hat auch so schon 4-5 Jahre auf dem Buckel (gefühlt). Upps. mal nachgesehen. Sind doch schon fast 7 Jahre.


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2016)

Ach so, aber "Mittel auf 30+"  geht schon noch, oder?

Naja, mal abwarten. Um die 420€ herum wäre die 1070 schon ein Hammer. Um die 500€ wären mir dann zu viel.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Kommt auf das Spiel drauf an. Bei AC Syndicate krauche ich bei ungefähr 30-40 FPS rum. Bei The Division dürfte es etwas weniger sein. Einige Spiele erreichen halt schon das Level wo ich etwas über den Tausch der Karte nachdenke. Zumal wie gesagt jetzt auch noch ein paar Euros bei einem VK herausspringen würden.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2016)

Perfectday schrieb:


> hallo pcgames, könnt ihr auch PCI 2.0  & pci 3.0 testen
> 
> habe selber PCI 2.0 und eigentlich keine lust ein neues system zu kaufen bzw. zusammenstellen, da ich keine vorteile sehe zu einen 6700k, da ich selber einen 4790k 4,5 ghz betreibe und eine GTX 980MSI


  wenn du einen 4790K hast: was für ein Board hast du denn? Die weitaus meisten Sockel 1150 haben ja 3.0 - 2.0 haben nur wenige. Aber so oder so: FALLS 2.0/3.0 ein Thema für die Leistung ist, dann auch schon bei der GTX 980, d.h. der Leistungssprung einer 1070 zur GTX 980 wird der gleiche sein, egal ob du 2.0 oder 3.0 hast.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Spiel drauf an. Bei AC Syndicate krauche ich bei ungefähr 30-40 FPS rum. Bei The Division dürfte es etwas weniger sein. Einige Spiele erreichen halt schon das Level wo ich etwas über den Tausch der Karte nachdenke. Zumal wie gesagt jetzt auch noch ein paar Euros bei einem VK herausspringen würden.



So, ich war gerade ua. Kippen für meinen alten Herrn besorgen. 5€ kostet seine Marke pro Päckchen. Alle zwei bis zweieinhalb Monate zündet er also das Äquivalent einer GTX1070 an,
 um es zu inhalieren, haha.
Wenn der sein Geld für so einen Blödsinn raushauen kann... scheiß drauf, hol dir die GTX1070 einfach.


----------



## AC3 (6. Juni 2016)

die leistung einer 1070 benötige ich gar nicht und deswegen warte ich auf die 480 (polaris) von amd.
die soll 200€ kosten und etwa die leistung einer 390X/970 erreichen.

auch wird amd diesmal durch die kleinere fertigung (14 nm?) den stromverbrauch drastisch reduziert haben.

eine 1070 ist für eine auflösung von 1080p einfach nur rausgeschmissenes geld.
wenn man mal bedenkt, dass man mit einer 980 zum beispiel GTA V in 4k spielen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> [...]
> eine 1070 ist für eine auflösung von 1080p einfach nur rausgeschmissenes geld.
> wenn man mal bedenkt, dass man mit einer 980 zum beispiel GTA V in 4k spielen kann.


Naja ... wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde, das sind Benchmarks mit Spielen, die *jetzt* erhältlich sind.

D.h. Anforderungen und Belastungen von Grafikkarten steigen auch mit der Zeit, d.h. was heute im Schnitt 60fps liefert, kann in naher Zukunft "nur" noch 40fps liefern. 

Aus dem Grund ist der Kauf eine Investition in die Zukunft ... macht ja auch Sinn, oder behälst du eine Grafikkarte nur drei bis sechs Monate?  

Übrigens, erstmal auf die echten Tests von einer 480 warten. AMD erzählt gerne viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Naja ... wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde, das sind Benchmarks mit Spielen, die *jetzt* erhältlich sind.
> 
> D.h. Anforderungen und Belastungen von Grafikkarten steigen auch mit der Zeit, d.h. was heute im Schnitt 60fps liefert, kann in naher Zukunft "nur" noch 40fps liefern.



Diese Sorge halte ich für relativ unbegründet. 

Sicher, es wird auch in Zukunft wieder neue graphische Effekte geben, die nicht, oder nur unzureichend mit aktuellen Karten funktionieren werden, aber kurz- mittelfristig ist da eigentlich nichts in Sicht, oder?

Wer also nur auf FullHD abzielt, ist mit der aktuellen (bzw. ausgehend von GTX 10xx, der Vorgängergeneration)  Generation gut bedient. Die einzige Schwäche, die sich bereits jetzt bei diesen Karten bemerkbar macht, ist der für einige Spiele bereits zu geringe Speicher von durchschnittlich 4GB; die Leistung selbst ist für FullHD vollkommen ausreichend.

Ich gebe aber zu, auch ich liebäugle mit der GTX 1070, einfach weil ich selbst merke, dass man mit 4GB bereits an die Grenze stößt.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie fängt die 1070 doch langsam an, interessant zu werden. Eigentlich steht ja ne 1080 auf dem Einkaufszettel, aber wenn dann demnächst evtl. eine leicht übertaktete 1070 zu nem guten Preis kommen sollte ... mal schauen, was es wird. Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch 1 bis 2 Monate warten, was da noch so kommt.


----------



## AC3 (6. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Naja ... wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde, das sind Benchmarks mit Spielen, die *jetzt* erhältlich sind.
> 
> D.h. Anforderungen und Belastungen von Grafikkarten steigen auch mit der Zeit, d.h. was heute im Schnitt 60fps liefert, kann in naher Zukunft "nur" noch 40fps liefern.
> 
> ...




95% der bullshit ultra MSAA benchmarks kann man doch in die tonne werfen.
wen jucken die eigentlich?

in witcher 3 bekommst du auf der zweithöchsten einstellung zum beispiel schon gut 50% mehr frames raus und das spiel sieht deswegen nicht wesentlich "schlechter" aus.

und GTA V sieht in medium @ 4k auf einem größeren screen absolut hammer aus, genauso wie bioshock infinite.

ich war die letzten jahren über auch eher pro nvidia, aber die 480 wird um 200€ das rennen machen.
das ding hat übrigens "nur" einen 6 pin stecker und verbraucht laut AMD wesentlich weniger strom als die veraltete architektur der (280 bis 390X) gpus.

wie schon erwähnt... ich finde die 1070 toll ... benötige so ein GPU teil aber nicht mal ansatzweise für 1080p.
ich zocke die meisten games auf meinem 47" fernseher (nicht alle, aber viele).


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Juni 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> wie schon erwähnt... ich finde die 1070 toll ... benötige so ein GPU teil aber nicht mal ansatzweise für 1080p.
> ich zocke die meisten games auf meinem 47" fernseher (nicht alle, aber viele).


1080p bei 47'' sehen ja nun nicht gerade berauschend aus. Selbstverständlich würde ich persönlich die Auflösung höher stellen. 
Und die GTX1070 scheint ja durchaus in der Lage zu sein, aktuelle Titel in max. Details + 1400p aufwärts flüssig darzustellen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, erstmal auf die echten Tests von einer 480 warten. AMD erzählt gerne viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.


  Nvidia erst Recht - was DIE vorher für hahnebüchene Vorab-"Infos" über die Leistung Zb der 1080 von sich gegeben hatten, war echt kurios, vor allem weil es noch am gleichen Tag widerlegt bzw. relativiert werden konnte, weil 1-2 Leute die Aussage mal GENAU unter die Lupe genommen hatten  

Aber an sich egal: eine R9 480 wird selbst wenn AMDs Aussagen alle stimmen keine Konkurrenz für die 1070, sondern für die 970. 


Und wegen der "Haltbarkeit" einer Karte: an sich laufen auf "maximalen" Details halt anspruchsvolle Grafikknaller-Games selbst auf HighEnd-Karten nur selten mit mehr als 60 FPS. So werden die Spiele halt eh ausgelegt, die Macher orientieren sich bei ihren Anforderungen immer daran, was eine aktuelle HighEnd-Karte noch gut packt. Und da die Games immer aufwendiger werden, reicht eine aktuelle HighEnd-Karte halt in 1-2 Jahren dann auch nicht mehr für maximale Details bei mehr als 60 FPS. Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.

Gerade deswegen rate ich immer von "HighEnd" ab - besser alle 2 Jahre 250-400€ ausgeben als 600-1000€ und dann der Illusion erliegen, die hält mind. doppelt so lange wie die 350€-Karte...   


@RedDragon: "_1080p bei 47'' sehen ja nun nicht gerade berauschend aus_" => wenn du so weit weg sitzt, dass der 47 Zoll-Fernseher effektiv wie ein 50cm weit wegstehender 24 Zoll-Monitor wirkt, dann sehr wohl


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Juni 2016)

Emke schrieb:


> Diesmal hat NVidia richtige Monster auf die Welt los gelassen. Ist zwar teuer, aber die Leistung ist diesmal immens.
> 
> Ich warte aber trotzdem auf die 1080 Ti, die wird dann vllt meine GTX780 ersetzen



Ich warte auch auf die 1080 Ti. Das dürfte bei über 4500 zu erwartenden Shadereinheiten das echte Monster werden. Ob es eine Titan X2 wird, hängt vom Preis ab, die Nvidia für die X% Mehrleistung verlangt. Ich lege dafür sicherheitshalber 1300.- Euro auf Seite. Günstig wird das nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nvidia erst Recht - was DIE vorher für hahnebüchene Vorab-"Infos" über die Leistung Zb der 1080 von sich gegeben hatten, war echt kurios, vor allem weil es noch am gleichen Tag widerlegt bzw. relativiert werden konnte, weil 1-2 Leute die Aussage mal GENAU unter die Lupe genommen hatten




Zum Beispiel?



> Aber an sich egal: eine R9 480 wird selbst wenn AMDs Aussagen alle stimmen keine Konkurrenz für die 1070, sondern für die 970.


Kann ja alles sein, aber irgendwie nicht so geil, wenn ein Unternehmen ein brandaktuelles Modell auf den Markt wirft, was leistungstechnisch in Regionen der vorherigen Modellreihe des Konkurrenten ist.

Nichts gegen AMD, aber so rosig sieht es jetzt wirtschaftlich nicht aus, dass man sich solche Dinge leisten kann.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts gegen AMD, aber so rosig sieht es jetzt wirtschaftlich nicht aus, dass man sich solche Dinge leisten kann.



schwer zu sagen.
imo kann amd momentan nur über den preis punkten. 
und eine grafikkarte auf dem leistungsniveau einer gtx970 oder vielleicht leicht darüber ist immer noch leistungsfähig genug für 90 prozent der potentiellen kunden.
diese enthusiasten-karten, von denen vermutlich eh kaum welche verkauft werden, überlässt man halt erstmal nvidia.
weiß nicht, ob das die schlechteste strategie ist - in amds momentaner situation.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?


 zB hatten die Jungs von Nvidia bei der 1080 von der doppelten Leistung einer GTX 980 Ti gesprochen, gemeint war aber nur EIN Speziallfall mit VR. Oder die hatten von einer viel höheren SLI-Leistung gesprochen, aber verschwiegen, dass die da ein besonderes SLI verwendet hatten, bei dem (ich weiß die Zahlen nicht mehr genau aber ungefähr...) 6 neue Karten im Verbund gegen nur 4 alte zusammengeschaltete Karten antraten. Oder die hatten von Rechenleistungsvorteilen gesprochen, bei denen sich rausstellte, dass die nur bei extrem RAM-lastigen Videoanwendungen so stark ins Gewicht fallen. 

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, wenn du denkst, dass Nvidia noch NIE mal ebenfalls übertrieben hat mit Spezialfällen, die als Beispiele für eine Präsentation genutzt werden, um ein Produkt ggf besser aussehen zu lassen als es im Durchschnitt ist ^^  das ist doch gang und Gäbe, daher würde ich eh NIE Hersteller-Aussagen im Vorfeld zu ernst nehmen, außer es sind eindeutig nachweisbare und sinnvolle Tests. 




> Kann ja alles sein, aber irgendwie nicht so geil, wenn ein Unternehmen ein brandaktuelles Modell auf den Markt wirft, was leistungstechnisch in Regionen der vorherigen Modellreihe des Konkurrenten ist.


 Häh? ^^  wieso soll/muss denn AMD nun direkt eine Karte rausbringen, die ganz oben mit dabei ist? ^^ Das ist  doch deren Sache, ob die zuerst eine Mittelklasse, Oberklasse oder High-End-Karte vorstellen. ^^  Was sagst du denn dann, wenn Nvidia eine GTX 1060 auf den Markt bringt, die vlt so schnell wie eine R9 380X oder R9 390 oder dazwischen ist? Sagst du dann auch _"...irgendwie nicht so geil, wenn ein Unternehmen ein brandaktuelles Modell auf den Markt wirft, was leistungstechnisch in Regionen der vorherigen Modellreihe des Konkurrenten [R9 380 bis 390] ist_"

AMD hatte doch nie behauptet oder vor, jetzt die 1070/1080 zu kontern. Die arbeiten an diversen Karten, und jetzt ist halt eine R9 480 in den Startlöchern, und die wird bei Preis-Leistung allem Anschein nach sehr gut dastehen und was für Leute sein, die vlt mit einer GTX 970 oder R9 390 liebäugelten. Wenn jetzt die R9 480 das beste wäre, was AMD mit Ach und Krach hinkriegt, und der Chip der R9 480 eigentlich der neu Top-Chip sein sollte:  okay, DAS wäre echt "nicht so geil"... aber sonst versteh ich nicht, warum denn eine sehr gute MIttel- bis Oberklassekarte zu einem sehr guten Preis zu kritisieren wäre...? 

Ich versteh eh nicht, warum manche Nutzer immer nur die Top-Karte als Indiz dafür nehmen, ob nun AMD oder Nvidia besser ist, obwohl der weitaus wichtigere Geschäftsbereich der von 150 bis 400 Euro ist... ^^ Was nutzt es denn, wenn eine GTX 1080 meinetwegen sogar 2x schneller als eine R9 480 ist, wenn die 3x so viel kostet und 90% der Nutzer sie sich niemals leisten können oder wollen? Das würde ich btw. auch umgekehrt sagen, wenn AMD mit einer 490X rauskommen würde, die 2x schneller als eine GTX 970 ist, aber 700€ kostet.


----------



## Acebuster47 (8. Juni 2016)

Aber im Endeffekt kommt man doch quasi auf den selben Preis, oder? AMD hat doch meiner Meinung nach die neue Karte im Crossfire gegen eine einzelne 1080 antreten lassen, oder bin ich da falsch?
Ich meine, wielange bringen dir die 4gb vram was bei der 480 in der 200€ Version? Klar, für nicht so anspruchsvolle Gamer - alles gut. Denkst du aber voraus, sind 8gb doch schon deutlich angenehmer. 
Kaufst du dir also die 480 im Crossfire, bist du auch bei 400€ und hättest dir einfach ne 1070 kaufen können. Denn die wird ja nicht unbedingt teurer sein. Falls doch, könnte man halt noch einen Monat sparen o.Ä 
Mich jedenfalls hat AMD nicht überzeugt. Für mich wird es die 1070 werden. Werd zwar noch ein bisschen warten (Tests, Benchmarks etc) aber bin mir da eigentlich schon ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zB hatten die Jungs von Nvidia bei der 1080 von der doppelten Leistung einer GTX 980 Ti gesprochen, gemeint war aber nur EIN Speziallfall mit VR. Oder die hatten von einer viel höheren SLI-Leistung gesprochen, aber verschwiegen, dass die da ein besonderes SLI verwendet hatten, bei dem (ich weiß die Zahlen nicht mehr genau aber ungefähr...) 6 neue Karten im Verbund gegen nur 4 alte zusammengeschaltete Karten antraten. Oder die hatten von Rechenleistungsvorteilen gesprochen, bei denen sich rausstellte, dass die nur bei extrem RAM-lastigen Videoanwendungen so stark ins Gewicht fallen.


Hmm ... ganz ehrlich? Ist mir unbekannt, vorallem weil nVidia immer von der doppelten Leistung einer 980, ohne Ti, gesprochen hat.

Jedenfalls hab ich das in den News gelesen.

Was das SLI betrifft, auch das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, weil bereits bekannt ist, dass du erstmal nur zwei 10xx Grafikkarten per SLI verbinden kannst. Willst du mehr verbinden, benötigst du einen Freischaltcode von nVidia.

Aus dem Grund finde ich diese Äußerungen etwas ... merkwürdig. Sicher das dies 100% offiziell von nVidia kam? 



> [...]


AMD muss gar nichts, aber etwas mehr "Kampfgeist" und "Prestige" hätte ich mir schon von AMD gewünscht. Einfach um zu zeigen, "in your face nVidia!". Das man natürlich günstige Karten für den Massenmarkt bringt, geschenkt. Ich denke, den richtigen Reibach machst du mit 'hochpreisigen' Karten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... ganz ehrlich? Ist mir unbekannt, vorallem weil nVidia immer von der doppelten Leistung einer 980, ohne Ti, gesprochen hat.
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ich das in den News gelesen.


 Kann sein, dass es die GTX 980 non-Ti war, aber auch die doppelte Leistung von einer GTX 980 wird ja beileibe nicht erreicht. Es kam aber so rüber, als sei die 1080 "regelmäßig" doppelt so schnell - dabei ging es eben speziell um VR, was erst auf Nachfragen/forschen rauskam. Und DA stimmte es auch, aber eben bei weitem nicht mal ansatzweise für normale Games im Schnitt. 

Genau wie es vlt bei dem Szenario 2x R9 480 nur für das eine ausgewählte Spiel vlt so ist, dass einer GTX 1080 Paroli geboten wird, aber später bei anderen Games vielleicht nicht. Das wird man halt sehen. 




> Was das SLI betrifft, auch das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, weil bereits bekannt ist, dass du erstmal nur zwei 10xx Grafikkarten per SLI verbinden kannst. Willst du mehr verbinden, benötigst du einen Freischaltcode von nVidia.


 das isses ja eben: die hatten mal ein ganz spezielles Testsetup und nur DESWEGEN eine so hohe Leistung, nach außen hin wurde aber nur von "SLI" gesprochen, so dass einige dachten, es ginge um 2x "alte Generation im SLI" vs 2x "neue Generation im SLI". Ein Großteil der Mehrleistung basierte aber darauf, dass es nicht 2 vs 2, sondern so was wie 6 vs 8 Karten war oder so (ich hab es nicht mehr genau im Kopf).




> Aus dem Grund finde ich diese Äußerungen etwas ... merkwürdig. Sicher das dies 100% offiziell von nVidia kam?


 das waren Meldungen von der Art, wo es noch nicht mal unbedingt ganz klar um eine "GTX 1080" ging, sondern um Vorserien-Test und Präsentationen mit "Eckdaten". Du kennst doch so was wie "die neue Technik bietet bis zu 30% mehr Datenrate", und dann stellt sich raus, dass damit nur das RAM gemeint war usw. 
- und zwar egal ob Nvidia, AMD, Intel oder wer auch  immer. 




> AMD muss gar nichts, aber etwas mehr "Kampfgeist" und "Prestige" hätte ich mir schon von AMD gewünscht. Einfach um zu zeigen, "in your face nVidia!".


 das wäre zwar nett, aber du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft verlangen, dass ein Hersteller sich am Zeitplan des Konkurrenten orientieren muss, nur um rel. zeitnah zu kontern ^^  und du kannst doch auch nicht verlangen, dass AMD vlt eine R9 480 absichtlich zurückhält, nur damit sie vlt im Herbst oder so zuerst eine Top-Karte veröffentlicht  ^^



> Das man natürlich günstige Karten für den Massenmarkt bringt, geschenkt. Ich denke, den richtigen Reibach machst du mit 'hochpreisigen' Karten.


 glaube ich nicht, bzw. vielleicht schließt du von Dir und anderen Gamern, die auch genug Geld habe, zu sehr auf andere    Pro Stück bringen die Top-Karten sicher mehr Gewinn, das denk ich auch, aber von denen werden viel weniger verkauft. Und zB 10 Mio Karten zu je 200-400€ werfen sicher mehr Gesamtgewinn ab als 2 Mio zu 800€. 

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und bei mindfactory addiert, wie viele GTX 980 Ti, GTX 980, GTX 970 und GTX 960 verkauft wurden. Denn mindfactory nennt ja die Verkaufszahlen, und auch wenn EIN Shop sicher nicht repräsentativ ist: mindfactory ist einer der größten Shops, da sind die Relationen sicher zumindest vom Trend her ganz gut einzuschätzen:

GTX 980 Ti => 12720 bei aktuell 31 verfügbaren Modellen
GTX 980 => 11310 bei aktuell 25 Modellen

und jetzt aufgepasst: ALLEIN die beliebte MSI GTX 970 4G wurde über 25000 Mal verkauft, also häufiger als alle 90 und 980 Ti zusammen! Wenn du nur die vier beliebtesten der aktuell 38 Modelle nimmst, sind es 47530 Stück! Allein diese beliebtesten 4 Karten bringen somit mehr Umsatz (Annahme: 350€ Durchschnittspreis) als ALLE bei mindfactory gelisteten 980 Ti und 980 (Annahme: 700 und 500 Euro)

Von der GTX 960 sind zudem auch über 35000 verkauft worden. 


Also, ich weiß nicht, aber bei den Zahlen würde ich nun echt nicht sagen, dass die Top-Karten das große Geld für AMD und Nvidia bringen. Prestige sicher ja, aber den eigentlichen Umsatz machen die eher mit den Karten von 150 bis 400 Euro.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Juni 2016)

Der große Reibach wird bei Consumer-Grafikkarten afaik wirklich im Preisbereich bis ca. 300€ gemacht - zumindest umsatztechnisch.

Natürlich versprechen die hochpreisige(re)n Modelle einen höheren Gewinn pro verkaufter Einheit, logisch. Insofern ist es durchaus möglich, dass eine (sehr) hochpreisige Karte, bspw. eine "Titan X", 3-4 mal soviel Gewinn abwirft, wie z. B. eine GTX 970.

Da wir alle aber keine Ahnung haben, wie die tatsächlichen Gewinnmargen aussehen, können wir letztlich keine gültige Aussage treffen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da wir alle aber keine Ahnung haben, wie die tatsächlichen Gewinnmargen aussehen, können wir letztlich keine gültige Aussage treffen.


 Jo, das ist eh klar. Aber ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass Nvidia grad bei den meistverkauften Karten dafür sorgt, dass da pro Stück nicht nur 1% Gewinn bei rumkommt, sondern ein ordentlicher prozentualer Gewinn   

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie das am Ende für Nvidia und AMD aussieht. Und es würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn sogar die ganzen Einsteigerchips unterhalb einer GTX 950 oder R7 370 (auch im mobilen Bereich) sehr viel vom Gewinn ausmachen, weil solche Karten in etlichen Millionen Fertig-Home-PCs verbaut werden, allein weil sich mit "2GB Nvidia Grafik für brillante Farben" 1000x besser werben lässt als nur mit "interne Intel-HD-Grafik" oder so was. Aber ich glaube echt auf keinen Fall, dass die Top-Karten DER Umsatzgarant sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube echt auf keinen Fall, dass die Top-Karten DER Umsatzgarant sind.



Wie gesagt, der *Umsatzgarant* sicherlich nicht - wie schon Deine bei MF zusammengetragenen Zahlen eindrucksvoll beweisen.

Womöglich aber eben "Gewinngarant"...das kann aber wohl nur NVidia im Detail beantworten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der *Umsatzgarant* sicherlich nicht - wie schon Deine bei MF zusammengetragenen Zahlen eindrucksvoll beweisen.
> 
> Womöglich aber eben "Gewinngarant"...das kann aber wohl nur NVidia im Detail beantworten.


 Also, mal angenommen, meine Zahlen spiegeln von den Relationen her in etwa das wieder, was auch wirklich seitens Nvidia verkauft wird: 

Abzüglich Steuern und 20% Aufschlag für den Zwischenhandel (Gewinn und deren Kosten) würden die GTX 980 Ti, 980, 970 und 960 dann ca 490€, 350€, 245€ und 140€ kosten. Nehmen wir an, dass Nvidia bei den beiden kleineren Karten nur 20% Gewinn macht, bei den beiden größeren 40%. Dann sind das bei der GTX 980 Ti und 980 je 140 bzw 100 Euro Gewinn pro Karte, bei der GTX 960 und 970 je 23 bzw 41 Euro. Also pro Karte fast vier Mal mehr 980ti vs 970 und 980 vs 960.

Bei den Stückzahlen von MF ergibt sich dann ein Gewinn von

980 Ti  => 1,78Mio
980 => 1,3 Mio
970 => 2,8 Mio
960 => 0,8 Mio

Da würden die 960 und 970 in der Summe immer noch 25% mehr Gewinn abwerfen als die beiden Top-Karten... ^^  


Okay, das sind jetzt einfach nur Annahmen bei den Preisaufschlägen&co, aber: allein von der GTX 970 wurden fast 3x so viele Exemplare bei MF verkauft als von der 980 und 980 Ti ZUSAMMEN, d.h. die müssten an sich 3x mehr Gewinn pro Karte bringen, um die 970 zu überholen. ^^  und da ist die GTX 960 noch nicht mal mit drin in der Rechnung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Text



Ich gehe mal von weiteren Kostenfaktoren aus wie z.B. Entwicklung / Werbung / laufende Betriebskosten...spielt das in deinen Zahlen eine Rolle ?

Eine weitere Frage hätte ich auch noch. Wie sieht es bei den Grafikkarte + Spiel Paketen aus ? Wie wird man die verrechnen ?


----------



## Perfectday (8. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn du einen 4790K hast: was für ein Board hast du denn? Die weitaus meisten Sockel 1150 haben ja 3.0 - 2.0 haben nur wenige. Aber so oder so: FALLS 2.0/3.0 ein Thema für die Leistung ist, dann auch schon bei der GTX 980, d.h. der Leistungssprung einer 1070 zur GTX 980 wird der gleiche sein, egal ob du 2.0 oder 3.0 hast.



Hallo, genau mein fehler,
habe die falsche schachtel erwischt  - P8P67  PEINLICH 
also habe ein ASUS MAximus  board natürlich mit PCI 3.0 DDR 3
trotzdem wäre mal ein vergleich interessant , den DDR4 bringt ja auch nicht so viel, wo ein wechsel gerechtfertigt wäre- wenn nicht bitte korrigieren


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 980 Ti  => 1,78Mio
> 980 => 1,3 Mio
> 970 => 2,8 Mio
> 960 => 0,8 Mio
> ...



Wie Du sagst, es sind einfach nur Annahmen. Wir kennen nun einmal nicht die tatsächlichen Zahlen und können uns nur auf Vermutungen stützen. Fakt ist, dass sich die Hochpreisstrategie von Nvidia bei vielen ihrer Produkte wohl auszahlen muss, sonst würden sie diesen Markt nicht so stark bedienen.


----------



## theatrecat (9. Juni 2016)

Ich habe immer noch ein Nvidia GTX 660.  Dass Firma ist wahnsinnig! Oder mein PC ist alt. Oder beide.


----------

